# Detached garage



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

smiley64 said:


> Can the garage be supplied by two branch circuits? 225.30 is not clear to me.


No unless you run a single multiwire branch circuit. The code accepts this as a single circuit



> Can the two circuits enter the garage in different locations?


 You cannot have 2 circuits as mentioned



> Do I need a disconnect per 225.31?


 Yes



> Can an overhead door opener circuit supply other outlets?


 Generally YES



> Can these circuits supply loads outside of the garage? That might be a change in 2014.


 Yes



> Do the ceiling outlet boxes need to be paddle fan rated?


 Only if you have a spare conductor in the box. 314.27(C)

The rules here are really not much different then a commercial install.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

If the single branch circuit was just supplying a receptacle with no equipment attached do you still need a disconnect?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

ablyss said:


> If the single branch circuit was just supplying a receptacle with no equipment attached do you still need a disconnect?


Yes.... art 225.31



> 225.31 Disconnecting Means. Means shall be provided
> for disconnecting all ungrounded conductors that supply or
> pass through the building or structure.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

A single pole switch will satisfy this requirement. Before the 2014 the disconnect (panel type) had to be service rated. The 2014 has changed this

The 2011 NEC



> 225.36 Suitable for Service Equipment. The disconnecting
> means specified in 225.31 shall be suitable for use as
> service equipment.
> Exception: For garages and outbuildings on residential
> ...



The 2014



> 225.36 Type. The disconnecting means specified in 225.31
> shall be comprised of a circuit breaker, molded case switch,
> general-use switch, snap switch, or other approved means.
> *Where applied in accordance with 250.32(B), Exception,*
> ...





> 250.32(B) Grounded Systems.
> (1) Supplied by a Feeder or Branch Circuit. An equipment
> grounding conductor, as described in 250.118, shall
> be run with the supply conductors and be connected to the
> ...


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

I was under the impression a receptacle would satisfy as a disconnection means. How is it much different than having a switch on the wall?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

ablyss said:


> I was under the impression a receptacle would satisfy as a disconnection means. How is it much different than having a switch on the wall?


How do you disconnect the power to the receptacle? If the receptacle is feeding a motor or piece of equipment that requires a disconnect then it will be compliant for that but it cannot disconnect the power to the building


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> How do you disconnect the power to the receptacle? If the receptacle is feeding a motor or piece of equipment that requires a disconnect then it will be compliant for that but it cannot disconnect the power to the building


Yes, but I don't see it much different than a switch on the wall. I turn the switch off but there is still power at the switch....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

That is why the switch must be located nearest the point of entry. The switch is to kill power to the building. Granted the receptacle is similar but it can always be used at some point if there is no disconnect and of course it may not be the only item in the garage at some point. The code had to go somewhere with this and just writing the code as a carte blanc is easier than added all the exceptions


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I just wired a new detached garage and will be having it inspected this week. I ran two 20 amp, 120v circuits to it in conduit. I used a two pole switch at the entrance as a disconnect. 

Not to hijack this thread but would those two circuits have to share a neutral and be on a double pole breaker to be considered a multiwire branch circuit? 

I gave them separate neutrals and put them on single pole breakers.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

smiley64 said:


> I don't know enough about residential new construction and need some help with these questions for a single family home building a detached garage supplied by breakers in the house panel. We're on the 2011 code in WI, thank you in advance.
> 
> Can the garage be supplied by two branch circuits? 225.30 is not clear to me.
> 
> ...


Your questions are legitimate , however, most professional electricians that I know would not be looking to go cheap. Their garage is their "cave". I also do not know any electricians that refer to a ceiling fan as a "paddle" fan.


----------



## smiley64 (Mar 25, 2013)

*doubting*

I understand your doubt I am however licensed. Training in WI often uses the word PADDLE, likely to separate them from exhaust. I have an attached insulated garage that is my work area, this is just a storage building that will not be heated. I removed my swimming pool which had a light post on one side and a 20A circuit on the other side for the pump so I was trying to make due with what I had at the site.

Thanks to all for the discussion.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

JohnJ65 said:


> I just wired a new detached garage and will be having it inspected this week. I ran two 20 amp, 120v circuits to it in conduit. I used a two pole switch at the entrance as a disconnect.
> 
> Not to hijack this thread but would those two circuits have to share a neutral and be on a double pole breaker to be considered a multiwire branch circuit?
> 
> I gave them separate neutrals and put them on single pole breakers.


You should fail this inspection if the inspector knows the code


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Your questions are legitimate , however, most professional electricians that I know would not be looking to go cheap. Their garage is their "cave". I also do not know any electricians that refer to a ceiling fan as a "paddle" fan.


This is a totally unnecessary comment, IMO and I often call a ceiling fan a paddle fan to distinguish it from a bath type bath


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This is a totally unnecessary comment, IMO and I often call a ceiling fan a paddle fan to distinguish it from a bath type bath


 Absolutely , and what we call trade items are often defined by what part of the world we're from . Ask a guy to get you a 10' stick of kindorf instead of uni strut , he's liable to look at you cross eyed , lol ? Some people take this trade to a ridiculously serious level , and try to make it more than it is . Ceiling fan / paddle fan , who really cares what anyone calls it ?


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You should fail this inspection if the inspector knows the code



Hi Dennis, 

In your opinion would it be compliant if I were to switch the two single pole breakers for one two pole? 
Or would I also have to share the neutral between the two circuits?

Sorry, I should have started my own thread about this.

John.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

JohnJ65 said:


> Hi Dennis,
> 
> In your opinion would it be compliant if I were to switch the two single pole breakers for one two pole?
> Or would I also have to share the neutral between the two circuits?
> ...


You need a 3 wire cable per code. One neutral and 2 hot conductors and they must be tied together with either a dp breaker or 2 sp breakers with ties.

Just use a dp switch at the garage


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You need a 3 wire cable per code. One neutral and 2 hot conductors and they must be tied together with either a dp breaker or 2 sp breakers with ties.
> 
> Just use a dp switch at the garage


Thank you, I already have the double pole switch in the garage just inside the entrance. I just need to switch the two-single pole 20's to a two pole 20 and take the extra neutral out of the system. 

Thanks again.


----------

